# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Eurovision 2009 - Kejsi Tola përfaqson Shqipërinë

## BvizioN

Erdhi koha te diskutojme per kengen qe na perfaqeson kete radhe ne Eurovizion

Kejsi Tola me kengen 

Ja dhe versioni perfumdimtar *Carry Me In Your Dreams*




Diskutim te mbare

----------


## loni-loni

Nuk i paskan heq ato CYRLET , se ta shpifin aman

    Video e dobet, mosmethane katunareske, ajo kapelja e zeze s,i shkon fare

----------


## Gjilani2002

Kenga nuk eshte e keqe e as interpretimi ndonese per te qen i sinqerte nuk mund te pritet ndonje mrekulli ne kengen e evrovizionit. Aty zakonisht dalin fituese kenget qe jane me eksplozive dhe qe kane ndonje kombinim te mire te gershetimeve te disa zhanreve. Neser do jet ne mesin e diku nen 20 do te ishte sukses.!

----------


## loni-loni

Nji vajze e fresket, simpatike me nji kange enderrimtare une do ta kisha veshur me uniforme kolegji  Skocez

----------


## rrezarta

kenga eshte shume e bukur ,kjo vajze definitivishe ka ze te bukur dh di te inerpretoj ,sa er surlet loni-loni ,mua nuk ma shpifin fare te pakten ngjajne shqip e jo te huazuara.

kenga do te kete sukses mbajeni mend!

----------


## loni-loni

Rreze arta, ato cyrlet STONOJNE aq  shume me vijem melodike te kanges sa qe ben muuuuuuuuu dhe ngjason me folklor BULLGAR e jo shqiptar

----------


## kleantin

festival politik eshte nejse kenga jo e keqe,por me mire eshte te  bejne nje kenge ekstra per eurovizion  sesa te dergojne  kengen fituese te festivalit

----------


## jeta eshte loje

kenga eshte shume e bukur dhe kengetarja eshte e nje niveli shume te larte prandaj duhet te krenohemi se kete vit gjykimi do jet me gjygjetare e jo me vota vendesh ,,,keshtu qe kemi shanse

----------


## AjSi

Kejsi Tola do të jetë këngëtarja konkurrente më e re këtë vit në Eurovizion. Sapo është kthyer nga Gjermania, ku ka regjistruar këngën e saj në versionin anglisht, që do ta këndojë më 12 maj në Festivalin Evropian në Rusi. Por e përfolur për qëndrimin statik në Festivalin e 47-të të Këngës në RTSH, patjetër i duhet të ndryshojë. Si do të arrijë të jetë më e zhdërvjellët, dhe natyrisht më elegante. 16- vjeçarja tregon se për të qenë në formë do bëjë gjithçka, që do ti këshillojë koreografi i saj, Julian Bulku.
Sapo je kthyer nga Gjermania ku regjistrove këngën Më merr në ëndërr në versionin anglisht. Çfarë ka ndryshe ky variant i ri?

Varianti anglisht i këngës titullohet Care me in your dreams, është e riorkestruar dhe regjistruar në studion muzikore gjermane Dorian Grei. Kënga e ripunuar është më e fuqishme, ritmike, rinore, e fortë dhe besoj që do të ketë sukses. Teksti është përkthyer nga June Myftaraj Taylor.

Po në Gjermani janë realizuar dhe xhirimet për klipin, mund të na thuash detaje?

Po sapo kemi përfunduar xhirimet në Gjermani. Klipi është duke u montuar dhe do të fillojë të transmetohet në televizionet shqiptare shumë shpejt. Ajo që do të shihni aty është dëbora që kishte mbuluar Gjermaninë, një djalë biond gjerman 20 vjeçar, dhe unë padyshim me të njëjtën gjatësi dhe ngjyrë flokësh

Na thuaj më shumë rreth stafit që fshihet pas Kejsit, për këtë konkurrim në Eurovizion. 

Stiliste do të jetë Anila Zajmi, do të jenë tre balerinë djem që do më shoqërojnë në skenë, dhe dy këngëtare të njohur, të cilët ende nuk janë përzgjedhur.

Thuhet që keni kërkuar Flaka Krelanin për të qenë njëra nga këngëtaret shoqëruese. Është e vërtetë? 

Jo nuk do të jetë Flaka. Por patjetër që këngëtarët që do më shoqërojnë do të jenë më të mirat.

Julian Bulku, koreografi i Kalomires në Eurovizionin e vitit të kaluar do të jetë koreografi yt këtë vit. Çfarë mendon se do ndryshojë në perfomancën tënde? 

Juliani, i cili jeton në Greqi ishte para pak ditësh këtu dhe biseduam paraprakisht për koreografinë. Ende skam filluar të bëj prova por duke parë këngën e këngëtares vitin e kaluar, më pëlqente këngëtarja greke, ishte në sinkroni me këngën dhe balerinët. Këtë besoj do ta arrij dhe unë.

Por ajo që kemi parë te këngëtaret e tjera kanë qenë trupa të tonifikuar, zhdërvjelltësi. Sa mendoni se do arrini të prezantoheni si e tillë?

Do bëj maksimumin për të qenë në formë. Tashmë jam 3-4 kg mbipeshë dhe do bëj gjithçka që të dobësohem. Shumë shpejt do filloj të kem një regjim të plotë me ushqimin, do mbaj dietë me ushqime të shëndetshme, të bëj palestër. Gjithçka do të jetë e llogaritur nga vetë Juliani.

Sa e përgatitur je për atë skenë?

Di që shpeshherë këngëtarët janë ndier shumë të emocionuar atje. Për momentin nuk ndiej frikë, por ndoshta sa të afrohet data e Festivalit mbase do ndiej ankth.

I ke dëgjuar këngët e tjera konkurrente?

Po, deri tani kam dëgjuar këngët rumune, greke, turke, dhe atë të Qipros.

Por ti je më e reja, me cilën këngëtare tjetër po kaq të re konkurron?

Di që këngëtarja e Qipros është 17 vjeçe.

Çfarë mendon për këngëtarët, që kanë përfaqësuar Shqipërinë më parë në Eurovizion? 


Mendoj se Shqipëria nuk ka pasur përfaqësime shumë të mira. Unë do përpiqem të jap më të mirën.

Ekzistojnë hile, që kompozitori Edmond Zhulali ti ka mësuar për të pasur sukses? 

Nuk mund ti quaj hile, janë vetëm sekrete profesionale që duhet ti mësojë çdo këngëtar.

Ke besim në një përfaqësim të mirë dhe çfarë pretendon?

Pretendoj të realizoj një performancë të mirë, që të mos i zhgënjej shqiptarët. Kam besim që do dal mirë, se gjithmonë kam besuar në veten time.

Je supersticioze (paragjykuese)?

Jo nuk jam supersticioze. E vetmja gjë është të mbaj përgjegjësi për këngën. /PanoramaPlus/

----------


## riduana

me kejsin nuk do shkojme dot as ne vend te 18 jo me te parin

----------


## Dorontina

me ket keng Belgjika prezentohet ne eurovizion ... :buzeqeshje:  nuk asht e kqe ...

----------


## Dorontina

turqija asht mjaft e bukur por kjo me kujton shum kengen grege number un qe kishte muziken kurde dhe pak ritme greko turke

kjo ke muzik arabe qe jan te sukseshme keto keng dhe kumtohet rirme anglo turke...






edhe ktu e njejta

----------


## Dorontina

idem

----------


## [Perla]

Shqiperia do te prezantohet me kengen Me merr ne enderr e Kejsi Toles diten e dyte gjysemfinale të Festivalit Europian qe zhvillohet ne Moske ne datat 12, 14 dhe 16 maj 2009


MOSKE- Hidhet shorti per Festivalin Europian Eurovizion qe zhvillohet ne Moske ne datat 12, 14 dhe 16 maj 2009. Shqiperia do te prezantohet me kengen Me merr ne enderr e Kejsi Toles diten e dyte gjysemfinale pra me 14 maj. Ne diten e dyte gjyesemfinale, radha e Shqiperise u percaktua e 16-a nga 19 kenge qe do te kendohen gjithsej kete nate. Naten e pare do te prezantohen 18 kenge. Delegacione nga vendet e ndryshme europiane moren pjese ne kete ceremoni te shortit. Gjate kesaj shfaqjeje u kenduan kenget fituese dhe me te bukura te eurovizineve te kaluara. Ne festivalin e 2008 qe u zhvillua ne Beograd fitoi kengetarja ruse Dima Bilan me kengen Believe. Per shume europiane, eurovizioni eshte nje institucion dhe pjese e kultures europiane. I krijuar ne 1956 nga European Broadcasting Union. Eurovizioni i pare u mbajt ne Lugano te Zvicres dhe shume shpejt u be nje tradite e vertete europiane, por ka shume kritika per menyren e votimit te kengeve. Ndersa per shume vende te medha europiane, ky koncert eshte thjesht zbavites dhe jokonkurence e vertete, per vendet e vogla perfshi vendin tone, fitorja e mundshme ne Eurovizion eshte nje triumf dhe krenari, ashtu sic ndodhi me Serbine ne 2007. Kete vit Gjeorgjia refuzoi pjesemarrjen pasi iu kerkua te rishkruante tekstin e saj politik. Kenga fituese e Gjeorgjise permbante deklarata anti-Putin per shkak te luftes se vitit te kaluar, por eshte parim i eurovizion te mos perzieje muziken me politiken.

(NEWS24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## RaPSouL

Kënga e mirë deri diku.

Suksese.

----------


## Dorontina

me pelqen e paska zerin e bukur dhe kenga i pershtatet ...
shpresoj qe te na ben nji prezentim te bukur ...si gjith her konkurenca asht e madhe dhe e pa meshir ...

----------


## Dorontina

Shqiperia ...e bukur edhe kjo por mungon ritmi arab qe asht sot per sot ne "mode" ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1mQR...layer_embedded

----------


## sulioti

> Shqiperia ...e bukur edhe kjo por mungon ritmi arab qe asht sot per sot ne "mode" ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1mQR...layer_embedded


Per mendimin tim kenga jon eshte mjaftueshem mire ne versionin shqip, ku dhe aty me raste, muzika nuk pershtatet mire me vokalin paksa te lart te vogelushes Kejsi,se versioni angles spremton asgje me shum se aty afer vendit te fundit.Gjithesesi i uroj fat Kejsit ton te vockel.Ne eurovizion duhen kanidat te nje fare moshe, ne ngelem duke u prezantuar me adoloshenta,mbase kujtojn keta te rtsh se behet fjal per koncert femijesh se ndryshe ska kuptim. :Lulja3:

----------


## Preng Sherri

Tani më dihet: Kënga mund të jetë shumë e bukur por nevojiten VOTAT!
Kënga serbe kishte fituar por tani më asnjeri se kujton; s'ka mbetë në kujtesë! Po ashtu edhe ajo ruse, s'besoj që i kujtohen njeri pak nota për 4astin përveç se nëse nuk e kërkojnë në youtube!
Çka dua të them me këtë gjë?
 Së pari duhet ne shqiptarët kudo që jetojm të mobilizohemi dhe të sigurojm numrat në të cilat duhet të bëjmë thirrjet që pastaj të kemi mundësi së pari si shqiptarë të votojmë!
Nëse ne se votojm këngën tonë të mos presim që ta bëjnë të tjerët megjithëse plasmani i mirë varet edhe nga ata!
 Unë shpresoj që s'ka ndryshuar gjë në votim nga viti i kaluar dhe nëse kështu është atherë duhet të kemi gjasa për finale ngaqë në të parën duhet të kualifikohen 10 dhe në të dyten 10-të.
 Por nuk mjafton të votojmë vetëm në gjysmëfinalen e dytë; ne  duhet të votojm edhe në Finale!
 Pra, mobilizim i shqiptarëve në; Angli, Francë, Austri, Gjermani, Rumani, Spanjë, Zvicër, Izrael, kudo që janë!
 Siguroni numrat e votimit dhe i botoni në ndonjë web-sajt në të cilin e frekuentojn më së shumti shqiptarët e atij vendi europian!
 Suksese!

----------


## Brari

Agim..ku je?

ma kishin fshire nje pershendetje qe te bera.. me rastin qe pash ne Tv videon me kengen qe do prezantoje shqiperin ne kremlin.. 
Keng e mrekullushme..
pra aty ku bashkon talentin gim Doci me mond Zhulalin.. lind nje keng Hit.. qe behet kaQ E DASHUR PER POPULLIN.. SA e KENDOJNE  FEMIJ E E RINI.. GRA E bURRA..ME KENAQSI..

rrofshi ju e mondi e mos pushoni e na dhuroni gjithmon keng  brilante.. si kjo e tjerat bashkpunime tuajat ..

----------

